# 64 year old snowboarder



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I dig his style.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

LOVE IT!

riding in Golden this year i met alot of "grey" dudes that are still ripping it. Hell, i'm hitting 40 soon, i only hope my body lasts as long as my desire to ride does!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to be this guy some day:yahoo:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

"And thank you for letting me do this instead of yard work.... and all that other shit that most people do."

Behind every good man is an even better woman. I can only hope my bride is as supportive when I get to his age. She let me get 30 + days in this year, so I'm liking my chances. :bowdown:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Hell ya I'm gonna track this guy down and ride with him next season.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my wife bought me my pass as a surprise, let me ride 67 days...said, "wow! nice" when i showed her the board and boots i got, met me for apres ski beers, and listened to all my mountain exploits...a keeper i think


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

HGH is a helluva drug...


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

shredmonton ski club? i didn't know anyone actually went there! I guess if you wanna get really good at butters it's not a bad option..


----------



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

This guy's awesome.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

brownSnow said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> riding in Golden this year i met alot of "grey" dudes that are still ripping it. Hell, i'm hitting 40 soon,* i only hope my body lasts as long as my desire to ride does!*


HGH bro. 

_*[EDIT: lol, I posted this before reading ShredLife's post. Great minds. His avatar crushes mine though.]*_


----------

